# Nigerian x Standard dairy cross.



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I was going to breed my standard size dairy does to a Dwarf buck this fall for Mini dairy goats but I didnt find a buck I liked.

Anyways, I just got a Purebred Nigerian Dwarf yearling yesterday that is possibly bred to her full brother, but I cant complain as they did offer to lute her for me and I chose not to as at least the kid(s) would be Purebreds. If shes not bred then I plan to breed her.

So I guess my question is Can I safely breed my Dwarf doe to a one of my spring Nubian bucks without a guaranteed failure? Im not worried about the actual breeding because both bucks are roughly the same size and weight as the Dwarf doe, I would be worried about the doe's capability of carrying the kids. I do see pony x draft cross horses for sale so? Please just state if its possible to do or not with a reason why. If its a no then I will not breed her to anything other then a mini breed, I trust the judgment of this forum.

Thanks!

This is Gwendolyn


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Well after thinking for a few minuets I pretty much decided not to breed her to a standard. I still would like responses to see opinions but I'm again looking for a dwarf buck.

Thanks.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

When you see Draft horses crossed with ponies it is generally a pony stallion and a draft mare and usually it is done with AI. The foal can be too big if done the other way around. I am certainly not a goat expert but I wouldn't risk breeding a very large buck to a mini doe.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I wouldn't risk it as the kids could become too large in utero. It's best to go the other way around and breed a standard doe to a dwarf buck. Those Nubian bucks will grow considerably as they mature and will throw big babies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

breeding a mini to a standard buck is asking for trouble - I would never suggest doing it for the very fact that the kids could to be big for the mini doe to deliver and then she would either die or need a C section


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Thats what I figured and why I re-posted. 

Actually, The pony draft crosses Ive seen are from both combination's, though never smaller then 14hh pony mares that were bred live to drafts. For some reason that is a popular cross here in Maine and the New Hampshire area. 

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

When you breed mini dairy goats, the sire has to be the mini and the dam has to be standard if you want them reg. I dont think it is aloud or a good idea the other way around.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I am sorry but that is not true - it does not matter which is the sire or the dam as long as both parents are registered. You can go to the following link and see what the registration rules are.

http://miniaturedairygoats.com/registration.htm


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the link mistyblue!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Your welcome and I hope that you find the info that you are looking for. 

Most people breed a ND buck to a standard doe due to the size issue but I do know a few this year the breed their Mini does to a standard LaMancha as they were just starting to get to small and where not making the size limit. So far they have not had a issue, yet.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I dont intend to do it, If it does end up happening Ill get the Lute out. I pretty much made up my mind thinking about mature heights of each breeds including lineage. My Nubian boys are from pretty good sized lineage so I decided not to chance it. though I read somewhere about a theory or study that the fetus of most any animal wont over grow inside the dam but instead stay a handle-able size and once born grow a bit faster then an average size cross.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for corecting me on that mistyblue. I cant remember what I read that in but I was pretty sure that was how it went...Well I'm glad I know that because maybe this means I can breed mini oberhaslis without buying a nigi doe.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

On another forum I found a thread that was Pygmy/Boer cross and the dam was the Pygmy :shocked: Now I thought Standard bucks to Mini does were bad! Im willing to give the link if you want proof.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a friend who's young boer buck bred her pygmy doe as well, she kidded w/triplets with no issues. It is just not something that I would risk unless I knew the buck threw small kids.


----------

